# Thief Help



## chefrific (Feb 25, 2017)

I typically run two cameras on this one particular spot.
2 weeks ago, I go in to check my cameras and notice one was gone.  Pulled the card from the other camera and found pics of a tresspasser and his dog (looks like a lab).
I cleaned the pics up as best I could and posted below.
Decided to risk it and put two cheap cameras back in same spot.  Went in this evening to check them and both cameras were there, but the sd cards were removed from both and both were switched off.
Some strange behavior. First, He was in there in the middle of the night.  I've never heard of someone coon hunting with a lab. Second, how strange is it that they did not steal the cameras the second time?


----------



## Fishinspot (Feb 25, 2017)

Private property?  Maybe they are finding a spot for growing pot or something else?  I hate trespassers!


----------



## chefrific (Feb 25, 2017)

Fishinspot said:


> Private property?  Maybe they are finding a spot for growing pot or something else?  I hate trespassers!



Private property.  Guy is walking up from a creek that serves as the back property line.  Warden is meeting me out there tomorrow.  I'm going to invite him to move in.


----------



## Timberchicken (Feb 25, 2017)

That looks like a hog dog... Any hogs on your property?


----------



## antharper (Feb 25, 2017)

Timberchicken said:


> That looks like a hog dog... Any hogs on your property?



This is what I was gonna say , also the county he's in may help also , good luck !


----------



## chefrific (Feb 25, 2017)

Timberchicken said:


> That looks like a hog dog... Any hogs on your property?



Telfair County. Interestingly enough. Have never had hogs on this property until this fall. Repeatedly got photos of a single boar (nice one too). Saw no others on camera or while hunting. Only the lone boar.


----------



## Timberchicken (Feb 25, 2017)

I know some guys that hunt hogs w/ dogs in Telfair. and they have been hunting hard lately. I wouldn't mind if someone removed hogs off my land if I had any but would like them to ask first.


----------



## chefrific (Feb 25, 2017)

Removing hogs or not, they are trespassing and stealing my property. Property is posted clearly. What's ridiculous is that if they would have asked permission , I would probably of said "no problem"  and "let me go with you."


----------



## antharper (Feb 25, 2017)

I grew up around Jacksonville , and lumber city, and know most everyone in the area , I wish u had a pic of there face , would be a little different if maybe they were just getting there dogs but that's not the case when they take your stuff , hope u catch em


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 26, 2017)

Almost looks like he's carrying another dog. Hope you catch him and do press charges. Tell the GW you will press charges or he won't do much to help you.


----------



## chefrific (Feb 26, 2017)

Wanderlust said:


> Almost looks like he's carrying another dog. Hope you catch him and do press charges. Tell the GW you will press charges or he won't do much to help you.



He's got a spotlight in his left hand.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Feb 26, 2017)

_Mess with him. Put up a whole bunch of dummy cameras with notes inside them._


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 26, 2017)

If the cam has internal memory, and you can control where pics are stored, try it. Use cheap chips, but set to store internal.

You may get a pic while he is turning off.

Also, he knows this path is monitored, is there another path he may switch to now?


----------



## Jack Ryan (Feb 26, 2017)

chefrific said:


> Removing hogs or not, they are trespassing and stealing my property. Property is posted clearly. What's ridiculous is that if they would have asked permission , I would probably of said "no problem"  and "let me go with you."



You need a better picture of his face. Any chance of him getting close enough to you for this to help? I really like these.

http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html

You COULD even use on or two to bait him in to a better picture of his face while he is figuring out this beeping noise he is hearing.

I paint the sending unit to camo it and put tape over the little light on it to black it out. The receiver is in the house. Use it for every thing from a driveway alert to chipmunks are digging go shoot them alert.

Even if it's pretty far from the house you can put this sending unit up a tree and point it down or sort of at another tree. Then put the alarm high up another tree and pointing up. With the back side blacked out and the lights taped he'd never find it and it would just beep LOUD and over and over while he looks for it and wonders if any one is coming. If your dog stays outside he could hear that thing at night from half a mile away and start barking.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jack Ryan said:


> You need a better picture of his face. Any chance of him getting close enough to you for this to help? I really like these.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html
> 
> ...




Yes, this little item works like a charm as a home security device as it will pick up the movement of humans, Sasquatches and other Bigfoot characters, cats, dogs, coyotes, squirrels, possums, raccoons, armadillos, birds, and even those elusive "black panthers" etc and will alarm with a beeping sound (two different volume settings) at the main base alarm receiver.

As Jack Ryan advises, you can put tape over the blinking light area (It is much better to put 2 layers of black electrical tape over it as it completely eliminates any light showing through).  

I do think that it would be really neat as Jack has described above by puting the beeping receiver hidden really higher up in a tree so that it could not be found and it would be funny to have a video of the person that had tripped this sensor and was trying to find that beeping noise !!!!!  Of course, that beeping noise will quit after a certain period of time after the movement has cleared away from the sensor device.  

PS:  I use a piece of black electrical tape on EVERY one of my trailcams that have the "red" sensor light activation" on the front of the camera.  The deer do not see any light source for detection day or night time and humans will never see it either and never really know that their photo has been taken.  You have to be looking directly at the camera at night for that precise "couple of thousandths of a second" to see any dull looking red glow of the LED lights at all.


----------



## chefrific (Feb 27, 2017)

A friend was gracious enough to let me borrow several wireless/cellular cameras that we have strategically placed around the property and secured with security boxes.  Additionally we are placing and securing an additional 10 'regular' cameras on top of my own cameras.  It pays to have friends.
Law has a gate key and is going to make irregular checks.  
If this guy is dumb enough to come back, it shouldn't be long before he's in handcuffs and going for a ride.  I'm definitely pressing charges.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 27, 2017)

Show a thief the same "mercy" they'd show you...none.

Get him.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Feb 27, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yes, this little item works like a charm as a home security device as it will pick up the movement of humans, Sasquatches and other Bigfoot characters, cats, dogs, coyotes, squirrels, possums, raccoons, armadillos, birds, and even those elusive "black panthers" etc and will alarm with a beeping sound (two different volume settings) at the main base alarm receiver.
> 
> As Jack Ryan advises, you can put tape over the blinking light area (It is much better to put 2 layers of black electrical tape over it as it completely eliminates any light showing through).
> 
> ...



You know, this situation has EPIC PRANK written all over it.

Given:
The perp has a penchant for searching out and finding the electronic devices and stealing or disabling them.
The perp slinks around at night using the stealth and cover of night.
The perp has a dog with him.

These traits combined with 2 or even 3 of these drive way chimes and one or two trail cams could be used to both hilarious advantage as well as setting up the culprit for apprehension.

These alarms are $10 a set at Harbor Freight right now one sale. They have a tested range of over 50 yards between the sending and receiving units even with the receiver indoors. confirmed by myself.

The motion detector/sending unit will sense movement and sound the alarm from a 20 yard distance reliably and up to 50-60 yards about 50% of the time.

It would be nearly comical as a three stooges skit to put sensor unit 1 over head aimed about 45 degrees toward the most likely path of the trespasser. Set the alarm unit from set #1 about 30-40 yards down the same path and a little off it. So he walks through, hears an alarm ahead. Chases it in an effort to regain or eliminate the evidence, AH HA! But you've place SENSOR #2 so he passed through the motion detection zone of 2 before finding or retrieving the #1 alarm. #2 sets off the alarm #2 which is directly in the middle and high up a tree in a big bunch of briars. As he is searching in the briars for the source of the noise sensor #3 is tripped sending him back to the general vicinity of the first one where #3 alarm is hidden high up 10 feet or so from the #1 sensor. So completing the loop.

Imagine his dog going nuts the entire time he can't shut up the dog barking in the middle of the night and he knows there are cameras around here some place.

Which of course there are, continuing to collect more and better video every time your alarm circuit sends him through the camera zones looking up in the trees for the source of the noise that eludes him every time he thinks he's close.

Even if I never caught him I'd laugh myself out of my mind listening to the alarms up in the woods, the dog howling and him yelling to shut up. Meanwhile I can call the game warden and drive the near by county roads looking for parked cars where he likely parked or neighbors house lights coming on if he's calling in an evac pick up.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

use those camp alert trip wires. would freak him out too lol.


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 30, 2017)

any updates?


----------



## tmanfrmtn (May 2, 2017)

If you really want to get his attention try one of these.

http://www.punisherspb.com/Product/...NTBALL-M-12TR-TRIP-WIRE-PAINT-SMOKE-MINE.aspx


----------



## HarryO45 (May 2, 2017)

tmanfrmtn said:


> If you really want to get his attention try one of these.
> 
> http://www.punisherspb.com/Product/...NTBALL-M-12TR-TRIP-WIRE-PAINT-SMOKE-MINE.aspx



I like that idea.  Especially if you can get it on film.  Put cameras in trees, with some practice you can still get some good shots of game and maybe even the dirtbags face.  Most people don't look in the trees.


----------



## bukhuntr (May 3, 2017)

Buy a half dozen of these claymore mine props and place them along trails in conjunction with the drive way monitor.  May change his mind.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 3, 2017)

You know you can put a root kit malware on those SD cards and they will phone home when someone uses them.  It's also good to record their key strokes.  But I would violate my CEH certification if I did something like that on my camera cards.  

It can be done and lots of nasty computer viruses and malware can be placed on the SD CARD to autorun when put in a device.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 3, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> You know you can put a root kit malware on those SD cards and they will phone home when someone uses them.  It's also good to record their key strokes.  But I would violate my CEH certification if I did something like that on my camera cards.
> 
> It can be done and lots of nasty computer viruses and malware can be placed on the SD CARD to autorun when put in a device.



Q: would you then not be able to view your own chip without the threat of the damage to your own device?


----------



## PappyHoel (May 3, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Q: would you then not be able to view your own chip without the threat of the damage to your own device?



Not if you know what you're doing and open it in a virtual image.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 3, 2017)

Thank you.
I have long ago decided that I don't know what I'm doing.
" Open in a virtual image" is a foreign term to me...
No, no need to explain.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 3, 2017)

I figured out how to post a link though.


----------



## PaulJones (May 19, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> PS:  I use a piece of black electrical tape on EVERY one of my trailcams that have the "red" sensor light activation" on the front of the camera.  The deer do not see any light source for detection day or night time and humans will never see it either and never really know that their photo has been taken.  You have to be looking directly at the camera at night for that precise "couple of thousandths of a second" to see any dull looking red glow of the LED lights at all.




This is a very good idea. I have the same situation and I will do this and will update you guys.

St. Louis City Towing


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (May 19, 2017)

Just a thought, but there is a website called qpublic.net. It allows you to search property tax records, adjacent to your property. 

This would give you a list of names of the neighbors. If you feel inclined I would contact them and ask if they know of anyone in the area that matches your pictures. 
Secondly, with those names you could possibly search for those names of surnames on social media. 
Just saying, never know what might turnip'


----------



## Farm Club (May 19, 2017)

i'm sorry i'm not in your area . I had 3 hunters 2 weeks ago with 5 guns between them (shotguns and rifles mixed) on my game camera and the pictures were graining. There are subdivisions popping up all around my lease and they believe if they own a 1/4 acre they on the world. Good luck to YOU!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2017)

Farm Club said:


> i'm sorry i'm not in your area . I had 3 hunters 2 weeks ago with 5 guns between them (shotguns and rifles mixed) on my game camera and the pictures were graining. There are subdivisions popping up all around my lease and they believe if they own a 1/4 acre they on the world. Good luck to YOU!




I can help you get whatever info that you need for your situation.  Check you P/M file.


I can also help any others that need to know who owns the property surrounding your property (in Georgia) as well.  I can source the links and make it much easier on you to locate that information.  However, be advised that some counties in Georgia do NOT have updated records but thankfully most of them do.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Grunt-n-bleat said:


> Just a thought, but there is a website called qpublic.net. It allows you to search property tax records, adjacent to your property.
> 
> This would give you a list of names of the neighbors. If you feel inclined I would contact them and ask if they know of anyone in the area that matches your pictures.
> Secondly, with those names you could possibly search for those names of surnames on social media.
> Just saying, never know what might turnip'




This is my job every day.  Most county property appraisers have their own site in which you can do public searches and who owns what.

Just google the county and property appraiser then public records and you should find what you want.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2017)

Any luck? Did he steal all those cameras?


----------



## MAGA (Jun 15, 2017)

Can't stand a thief. Had a nice cam and battery pack stolen last year. 
Hope you catch this fella


----------



## cwa1104sab (Jun 16, 2017)

Any news on this dirtbag ?? Just wondering the outcome


----------

